
Why Liberals and Atheists Are More Intelligent (2010) - jergosh
http://personal.lse.ac.uk/Kanazawa/pdfs/SPQ2010.pdf
======
kls
This piece totally avoids the basic fact that both liberalism and atheism are
a trend among intellectuals, so to be accepted into those circles many times
one is A) inundated with a liberal and Atheist culture and B) must accept it
to be considered valid among their peers. To not deal with this in the paper
is a gross oversight due to the fact that the trend of the two has been strong
since Marx and Nietzsche. The fact that liberalism and atheism exist in
intellectual society can be as easily explained by cultural trend issues as it
can be explained by the fact that intelligent people believe in it. To negate
and absolutely leave out that their is a cultural trend at work invalidates
the entire piece because it is a huge motivating factor in human influence and
it is not cared for. The fact of the matter is there is group think at all
levels of society, intellectuals may think they are not affected by it and
some may not be, but the reality is their are trends among all groups and
liberalism and atheism are trends among intellectual circles. This is junk and
most likely self validating junk.

------
pistacchio
i am generally regarded as an intelligent person, but i personally believe
that intelligence is a highly overrated quality. speaking generally, being
surrounded by intelligent people is "better", but if i ask myself, i'd rather
have my girlfriend faithful, sweet and caring, my friends funny and reliable
and my co-workers expert and easy-going because being stuck in an office with
an intelligent moron 8 hours a day is not something i wish for myself.

so, while it is obviously better to have a friend fun AND intelligent or a
girlfriend sweet AND intelligent, in the end pure smartness is never the first
quality i look for in people.

~~~
bsalgado
to me intelligence is something that's worth to the one who has it, meaning
he'll be able to better interpret the reality that surrounds him and will have
more power to adapt/readapt/understand things around him so that he doesn't
live a miserable life...

for example, not being a ignorant miserable prick like Frank Miller:
<http://frankmillerink.com/2011/11/anarchy>

------
viggity
this shit belongs on reddit, not HN

